
Ask HN: Does anyone really use Groupon anymore? - shahocean
Just curious! Forbes stated that Groupon was the fastest growing company($1 Bn Revenue) in the web history in 2008. I don&#x27;t really find value in it honestly after 10 years!
======
Endy
Well, I get their emails. But the businesses around me that are affiliated
with Groupon aren't ones I go to. When I was in a romantic relationship and
'date night' was something of value, we'd regularly go to Groupon and find
something that looked interesting. But now? It just doesn't match my
lifestyle.

------
muzani
They're a product discovery tool, which marketed itself aggressively.

------
smileysteve
I do; occasionally, and mostly when they run additional 20% off coupons.

\- Valentine's Day Activity Gift

\- Activity in the city in January

I've recently been exploring for some things in Vegas.

------
WhiteOwlLion
I used them recently to stay in a hotel in San Francisco, CA near the AMC
Metreon. Big mistake. We thought it was a deal, and it was, I guess for San
Francisco prices, but still, buyer beware. We booked two nights, but bailed
after the first night. Sometimes you gotta cut your losses.

------
shortoncash
Yeah, I know people who still use it. The last time I used it (~1 year ago)
was on a vacation in order to knock off a few dollars from the local
attractions. I'd do it again.

The only thing I hate is how they are worse than spammers when it comes to
sending emails.

------
WheelsAtLarge
I use them every once in a while. The company is really an advertising
vehicle. Companies use it as a way to bring attention to their product or
service. They have a use so I suspect they'll be around for a while longer.

------
thoughtpalette
I usually snag Medieval Times tickets on there a few times a year. But from
what I remember in Chicago, the place is a revolving door for developers.

(I've also heard they're getting better though so who knows)

------
kpwags
Occasionally. But mostly just for deals for places I'm likely to go to anyway.

